# Continuing Meds after FET



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, 
How are you?
Can you tell me why i continue to take meds progynova and crinone gels until 7 week scan.

Also do Crinone gels cause cramps etc.

Sorry to bother you again.
Thanks

Fi
P.s I think it is wonderful that you give up your free time to answer all these questions!!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid I can't answer your questions, as we aren't trained in treatment and medications as midwives, but I will pass you on to our pharmacists,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

In order to build the lining and then make it receptive to an embryo you will receive oestrogen and then progesterone as medicines in a controlled manner.
The effect of this will also mean that you probably will not ovulate and therefore will not have a corpus luteum - the empty egg shell that normally secretes progesterone to support the lining and prevent it shedding in a period until the placenta is fully functioning.

When the embryo implants it would normally send a signal to the corpus luteum to keep going. If there is no embryo the corpus luteum breaks down and the progesterone levels fall and the lining comes away in a bleed.

You therefore must keep taking the oestrogen and progesterone until the placenta is big enough to take over production of hormones, otherwise you will have a fall in hormone levels and you will bleed and lose the pregnancy.

Many clinics keep both medications going until 12 weeks which is when the placenta fully takes over support of the pregnancy. Some clinics do stop earlier. They will usually tell you to wean down the dose over 1-2 weeks so there is no abrupt fall in levels.

There are many stretching pains and cramps in early pregnancy. Not sure if it is the medication as such as many of my friends with natural pregnancies have also had the pains I have experienced.


----------

